# Urgent! Please read!



## AceOfSpades (Jul 7, 2011)

We found a Sparrow in our dog, Roscoe's, mouth. It's still alive. He catches birds many times, but they never seem to die, because he gently picks them up. Now, we have a Sparrow in a cage. We wrapped it up in cloth to keep it warm. It's shivering and shaking, but has no obvious signs of injuries. There is a chance it may die, because it's in shock. But what should we do?


----------



## ashleybrown (Jul 1, 2011)

Well, good to know that you save the sparrow life. But if sparrow dies that not your fault.


----------



## AceOfSpades (Jul 7, 2011)

ashleybrown said:


> Well, good to know that you save the sparrow life. But if sparrow dies that not your fault.


Thanks, Ash. And yeah, the Sparrow died . Roscoe once caught a Sparrow, but it never died, because he seemed to bite gently. However, life is cruel, and sadly creatures must suffer for it...


----------



## codyann (Jan 8, 2011)

shame it died, your dog must be really quick to catch a bird though. how does he catch them?


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

oh what a shame, at least you tried your best for the wee sparrow.


----------

